# Transportation from MCO to Port Canaveral Cruise Terminal



## cissy (Jan 12, 2010)

We just booked a cruise leaving from Port Canaveral, FL.  My understanding is that Orlando is the closest airport, and about 1 hour away.  Carnival transfers are $70 pp, plus tip.  Is there a better/less expensive way to manage the transfer between the airport and cruise terminal?  Does anyone know of any other ground transportation options, or what the approximate cost of a taxi would be?

tia


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you check the website called cruisecritic.com?  There should be an answer to this question on that web site.


----------



## BevL (Jan 12, 2010)

I googled "Bus transportion" and "Limousine Transportation from Orlando Airport to Port Canaveral.

One that might be interesting is this:

http://www.cwstours.com/em_route8.htm

If you have a half dozen people or so, a limo might be a better way to go.


----------



## london (Jan 12, 2010)

*Try Cocoa Beach Shuttle*



cissy said:


> We just booked a cruise leaving from Port Canaveral, FL.  My understanding is that Orlando is the closest airport, and about 1 hour away.  Carnival transfers are $70 pp, plus tip.  Is there a better/less expensive way to manage the transfer between the airport and cruise terminal?  Does anyone know of any other ground transportation options, or what the approximate cost of a taxi would be?
> 
> tia



Try Cocoa Beach Shuttle, I am sure they have a web site.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2010)

london said:


> Try Cocoa Beach Shuttle, I am sure they have a web site.



Yep, they do - http://www.cbshuttle.com/port-canaveral-rates.htm


Richard


----------



## dive-in (Jan 13, 2010)

Depending on the number of  people, do two one way rentals.  Drop the passengers off at the cruise terminal, drop the car off, and the rental agency will shuttle the driver back to the cruise terminal.  

Getting off the ship can be done one of two ways.  Reverse the previous steps.  Driver gets off and takes the shuttle to car rental office, the rest of the passengers get luggage and wait for the driver to get back.  Or, everyone get luggage, load up in the shuttle back to rental car company, get car, and drive to the airport.  

This is a popular option suggested on cruisecritic.


----------

